# Loft interior



## ghenty (Jun 18, 2012)

So I have been viewing this forum for several years without posting, I find it the most interesting and informative when it comes to ideas for DIY loft builds and internal hardware.

It seems like here in the UK we are obsessed with buying new products, traps and nestboxes and not making do with what we have, I am most definitely not in the category!

My aim is extreme distance racing of over 600 miles across the English Channel. I have just moved house and am looking to make some very simple, easy to use nestboxes for my racers as they will be races totally natural at all times.

I am considering some basic shelves with no fronts as such and just a lip on the front, but all ideas and any pictures would be lost welcome!

Thanks in advance
John

Leicester, England


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

At the top of page they have a Sticky for nest boxes. You should also check out Prelich Loft Construction and Shadybug Lofts. Both sites show interiors and exteriors for a racing loft and the other several lofts for show birds. Both give you a look at breeding sections and racing sections for young and old birds. Both are built to professional grade and very well thought out and designed. There are many threads in the loft design section that you should check out for ideas on just about anything to do with keeping pigeons.Yours in sport - Nick


----------

